#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Sonar 8 producer Xp of Vista + CPU

## sis

Geachte Dames en Heren,
Sedert enige tijd gebruik ik Sonar 8 producer full .
Dit op een toshiba laptop, processor dual core centrino 1.66 G, ram 2 G
Tot op heden draaide alles naar wens.
Nu is het zo dat ik meer en meer gebruik maak van de bijgeleverde synth. software en meer en meer effecten .
Ook het aantal gebruikte sporen nemen toe.
Nu merk ik ( is vrij normaal ) dat mijn CPU het niet meer aankan, hij slaat in het rood met een dropout tot gevolg .
Ik moet dus een andere desktop of laptop aanschaffen met een vluggere processor.

Mijn vraag is:
1. Wat kan ik het beste doen : XP of Vista nemen ? sonar draait op beiden.
2. Welke processor raden jullie mij aan ( snelheid , cach ) ?
3. Welk RAM geheugen zou ik het beste nemen : 2-4-6-8 Giga ?

Kortom, het computer systeem moet overweg kunnen met +/- 24 sporen en geheel de software, inclusief alle plugins kunnen draaien, ook bij vrij ingewikkelde arrangementen ( Stijl : filmmuziek, uitgebreide synth. gebruik en effecten ) .

Hier nog even een link van sonar 8 producer.
system requirements recommended ( lijkt mij toch weinig ? )
SONAR 8 | System Requirements

Hopelijk heeft iemand een antwoord op mijn vragen .
Alvast bedankt voor het meedenken

sis

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Krijgen we ook een budget? Ik kan je natuurlijk wel een systeem met een i7 zoeken, maar die zal wel net ietsjes te duur zijn..

Kijk eens bij de Sony Vaio notebooks. Worden regelmatig gebruikt en heb er zelf ook een redelijke tijd na tevredenheid mee gewerkt. Ze zijn wat duurder, maar wel degelijker dan een medion van de aldi.

Als antwoord op je vragen.
1. Geen vista nemen, die vraagt al meer van je CPU dan dat je software nodig heeft. (is wachten op Windows 7 een optie?)
2.-(budget)
3.Als je XP hebt met 64 bits en je processor dit ook ondersteunt zou ik voor de 8 GB gaan. Zo kun je toch met meerdere programma's tegelijk werken en dan ook nog eens snel door je mappen heen bladeren.

Groeten Jasper

*Edit, ik zie dat Sonar niet werkt met XP 64 bits.

----------


## purplehaze

Ha Sis,
wat ik gebruik met Sonar 8 met name om multitrack op te nemen vanuit een Roland M400 is de volgende configuratie:
4 HE 19" kast:
Asus P5E moederbord
intel core2 duo e8400 (3GHz) processor
2x 2Gb kingston ram pc2-6400
2x HDD SATA-II 500Gb 16Mb cache via RAID controller.
Windows XP (gestripte versie, alle overbodige ellende eruit gesloopt)

Dit systeem loopt echt als een zonnetje, volgens mij zijn de 2 harde schijven die via de RAID-controller aangesloten zijn het meest essentieel in verband met het snel genoeg kunnen wegschrijven van data.
Met name als er 32 sporen tegelijk aangeboden worden.

Je weet hoe RAID werkt?
spoor 1,3,5,enz. gaat naar schijf 1 en 2,4,6,enz. gaat naar schijf 2.

Dit is echt een soort budgetstysteem wat echt goed werkt, als je dit wil benaderen met een laptop zul je er al snel 1000-1500+ euro's bij moeten tellen.
Ooh enne dit werkt gewoon met 32-bits windows XP trouwens.

gr Michel

----------


## laserguy

Wat Purple Haze beschrijft voldoet inderdaad maar ik hou het tegenwoordig vooral bij de E8500: die is nog wat sneller.
Inderdaad ook XP en een moederbordchipset van Intel zelve is ook niet slecht.
Er wordt enorm veel onzin verteld over on-board RAID oplossingen. De praktijk wijst uit dat een RAID 0 eigenlijk niet veel prestatie meer toevoegt aan een goede SATA schijf en controller. Probeer wel je data op een aparte HD te houden. Dus een kleine schijf voor Windows en programmatroep en een schijf voor DATA. 
Tevens is een RAID 0 HEEL gevaarlijk voor dataverlies: raakt een van de schijven beschadigd dan is de kans groot dat je gewoon alles kwijt bent. Een RAID 0 heeft dus eigenlijk bijna geen bestaansreden meer.

----------


## sis

Na de post te hebben gelezen van purplehaze heb ik deze namiddag ( net thuis dus ) even met mijn computerdealer aan tafel gezeten om deze software voor te leggen met een eventueel bijpassende desktop .
Even rekening houdend met het feit dat er : film, documentaires en experimentele muziek mee gecomponeerd moet worden , waar toch redelijk veel sporen gebruikt gaan worden in samenwerking met de synth-plugins en effecten kwam hij met het volgende voorstel :

Intel Q45 Moederbord
1 PCI / 2 PCI-X x1 / 1 PCI-X x16 / 6+6 USB 2.0
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana][/FONT][/FONT] 
VGA+DVI-I / FSB1333 / 6x SATA / 1x eSATA / RAID 0&1&5&10 / DDR2-800&667 / vPro

Video: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500 shared + DVI-I + Vrije PCI-x poort
Intel Core 2 Quad processor Q9550 (2.83 Ghz, 12 Mb cache, FSB 1333 - LGA775, VT technology) CORE 2 QUAD

4 GB DDRAM 2

500 Gb E-IDE Ultra DMA / SATA150 - 7200 rpm of 10.000 rpm

OEM Windows'XP HOME ipv VISTA HOME PREMIUM

LOGITECH USB Azerty-Belgisch toetsenbord + LOGITECH USB Optische Wielmuis
 
Prijs +/- 900 euro incl. BTW 

Wat denken jullie ?? 

Alvast bedankt 
sis

----------


## laserguy

Die onboard video (Intel GMA 4500): ja voor je gewone software. Als je echter Premiere e.d. gaat draaien die voor bepaalde bewerkingen kunnen profiteren van GPU versnelling (zeg maar grafische processor) dan moet je eens op de site van de fabrikant van JOUW videobewerkingsprogramma kijken wat daar mee samenwerkt van nVidia of ATi of zo. Zelfs een gemiddeld "zware" videokaart is hiervoor voldoende.

Quad en Dual Core CPU's zijn lastig: ben je ZEKER dat een van je programma's de 4 kernen effectief kunt gebruiken dan OK voor Quad. Is dat niet het geval: spaar je geld en ga voor die E8500 of E8600: dat is een goedkopere dual core maar wel met een hogere kloksnelheid. Hier heb je dan meer winst van. Als het echt voor videobewerking is dan hou ik toch E8500 als minimum aan maar liever de E8600.

En waarom *** toch die USB brol voor keyboard en muis? Als op het moederbord aansluitingen zijn voor PS/2 gebruik dan a.u.b. een normaal PS/2 keyb+mouse en gebruik die USB poorten voor iets nuttigers!!

Harde schijven met SATA150??? Dat is dus NIET de bedoeling!! Minstens een SATA-II 300 en dat is toch wel al mainstream hoor! 7200 rpm is voldoende.

----------


## sis

Hallo Laserguy,
Sorry ik moest iets duidelijker zijn .
Hier zijn nog een paar opties waaruit ik kan kiezen :


[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]Harde schijf [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*320GB* SATA2 (3,0 Gps) 7200rpm

[FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]Intel Core 2 Duo processor E8500 (3,16 Ghz, 6 Mb cache, FSB 1333 - LGA775, VT technology) CORE 2 DUO[/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]Wat die USB meuk betreft , dit hoef ik niet te gebruiken , het zit er gewoon standaard bijgeleverd.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]Als ik het je post lees zou dit moeten volstaan ??[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]De desktop zal dus uitsluitend en alleen gebruikt worden voor sonar 8 producer.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]Andere software die niks te maken hebben met cakewalk zullen dus niet aanwezig zijn.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]Alvast bedankt voor het meedenken  :Wink: [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]sis[/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT]

----------


## laserguy

Ja, maar ga gewoon voor 500 Gb... dat is volgens mijn prijslijst ongeveer 4 Euro duurder!
Dit noem ik dus eerder "standaard" dan "optie". ;-)
Voor de rest kan ik er dan wel mee leven ja ;-).

----------


## 4AC

[FONT=Verdana]Oké, een heleboel vragen zijn al beantwoord en met de meeste ben ik het zeker eens. Wil toch nog wat toevoegen:[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]




> 1. Wat kan ik het beste doen : XP of Vista nemen ? sonar draait op beiden.



[/FONT][FONT=Verdana]Mijn ervaringen met Vista zijn redelijk tot slecht. Best leuke opties t.o.v. XP maar het gebrek aan compatibiliteit is echt volledig bagger. Dat is ook de reden dat op mijn andere pc Vista weer vervangen word.
Ik wacht echter even tot Windows7 uit is. Heb de Resease Candidate al even onder ogen gehad en dat beviel toch wel érg goed! W7 is, uiteraard afhankelijk van de uitvoering, sneller dan XP. Nou 'sneller', het vergt minder van je pc. Wil je weten waar je aan toe bent met W7 maar geen RC gebruiken als dualboot, kijk dan dit even:
[/FONT]        [FONT=Verdana]Deel  één[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana]Deel  twee
[/FONT]




> [FONT=Verdana]2. Welke processor raden jullie mij aan ( snelheid , cach ) ?[/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana]
Één processor aanwijzen is... niet echt relevant. Uiteraard hangt dit af van je budget en je persoonlijke voorkeuren. Zo is er een behoorlijke strijd gaande tussen de twee marktleiders: Intel & AMD. Waarbij AMD vooral mikt op het lagere/budget segement en Intel vanaf het midden-segment de boel in touwtjes heeft.
Om voor jezelf een beetje duidelijk te maken naar wat voor processor je moet zoeken, moet je aan een paar dingen denken. Zo verkijken veel mensen zich op gigahertz-en, core's en giga-bytes... bla. Zo staat een celeron 3,2 Ghz mooi voor paal bij een pentium4 2,8 Ghz.
Daarnaast is het nadeel van meerdere kernen dat bij de meeste software slechts één kern zich met dat programma kan bezighouden. Het voordeel is dat meerdere kernen de taken kunnen verdelen, en dus kan elke kern met een applicatie bezig zijn. Zo is een E8600 in theorie sneller dan een Q6600, omdat deze per core betere specs heeft.


[/FONT]



> [FONT=Verdana]3. Welk RAM geheugen zou ik het beste nemen : 2-4-6-8 Giga ?[/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana]
Dit is een beetje hetzelfde verhaal als met de processor. Kijk naar meer factoren dan alleen het aantal gigaaaaa-bytes.
Maar: bij RAM is het prijsverschil zo klein, dat je met het oog op de toekomst voor lekker veel geheugen kunt gaan.
[/FONT]



> 3.Als je XP hebt met 64 bits en je processor dit ook ondersteunt zou ik voor de 8 GB gaan. Zo kun je toch met meerdere programma's tegelijk werken en dan ook nog eens snel door je mappen heen bladeren.



Een 64-bits OS is eigenlijk een vereiste bij een RAM van meer dan 4GB. 32-bits ondersteunt namelijk tot 3,2GB aan RAM.
De geheugen-verhaaltje is overigens NIET het enige verschil tussen 64/32bit. Zo zijn er nogal wat vervelende verhaaltjes over de compatibiliteit van 64bit OS'en qua software, welke ook bij Sonar 8. Daarvoor adviseer ik om dit door te lezen.
[FONT=Verdana]
Wat misschien ook de moeite waar is om te vertellen: vergelijk tussen laptop/computer is bijna onmogelijk. Zo zijn de fabrikanten zo slim geweest om de namen van componenten bijna hetzelfde te houden, maar ze zijn compleet verschillend. Huh? Neem de 9600M GT en de 9600 GT. Oei. De M staat voor Mobile. Moet zuiniger zijn, kleiner, smaller, koeler.... dus trager.
Hetzelfde geldt voor andere componenten die gewoonweg kleiner, zuiniger en minder hitte moeten produceren voor een laptop.

[/FONT]



> Wat Purple Haze beschrijft voldoet inderdaad maar ik hou het tegenwoordig vooral bij de E8500: die is nog wat sneller.



 Scheelt het vorse bedrag van 26 euro... en of  je het verschil merkt? Haha. :Big Grin:  Dan sta je dus voor de lastige keuze: 26 euro houden of toch 166Mhz per core meer? Verder zijn de CPU's volledig identiek. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Inderdaad ook XP en een moederbordchipset van Intel zelve is ook niet slecht.





> Er wordt enorm veel onzin verteld over on-board RAID oplossingen. De praktijk wijst uit dat een RAID 0 eigenlijk niet veel prestatie meer toevoegt aan een goede SATA schijf en controller. Probeer wel je data op een aparte HD te houden. Dus een kleine schijf voor Windows en programmatroep en een schijf voor DATA. 
> Tevens is een RAID 0 HEEL gevaarlijk voor dataverlies: raakt een van de schijven beschadigd dan is de kans groot dat je gewoon alles kwijt bent. Een RAID 0 heeft dus eigenlijk bijna geen bestaansreden meer.



Dit ben ik absoluut niet met je eens. Voor een uitleg, zonder dat ik er mee bezig ben, check dit.





> Intel Q45 Moederbord
> 1 PCI / 2 PCI-X x1 / 1 PCI-X x16 / 6+6 USB 2.0
> 
> VGA+DVI-I / FSB1333 / 6x SATA / 1x eSATA / RAID 0&1&5&10 / DDR2-800&667 / vPro
> 
> Video: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500 shared + DVI-I + Vrije PCI-x poort
> Intel Core 2 Quad processor Q9550 (2.83 Ghz, 12 Mb cache, FSB 1333 - LGA775, VT technology) CORE 2 QUAD
> 
> 4 GB DDRAM 2
> ...



Uitgaande van mijn tekst hierboven is het misschien interessant om te kijken om welke RAM-blokkies het gaat. En, betreffende degelijkheid en betrouwbaarheid, welk merk/model moederbord is het? Merk/model harde schijf? Het toerantal doet overigens vermoeden dat het wel snor zit.

Mvg,

Teun


[FONT=Verdana]
Misschien ben ik nog iets vergeten.... :Big Grin: 


*Fijn, ik ben uit wezen eten en heb zonet de rest van mijn post afgemaakt. Ik zie net bijna alles al beantwoord is.* 
[/FONT]

----------


## sis

Het moederbord is een Intel Q45 

Ik werk voorlopig met deze laptop shoplifetronics - toshiba portable computer p200-19c

Dit gaat prima zolang er niet teveel plugin effecten en synth's gebruikt worden.
Voor gewone audio-opnames tot 16 sporen geen enkel probleem en geen enkele dropout gehad .

Je ziet dus ook op de CPU meters in sonar dat de 2 core's afhankelijk van elkaar werken .

Dus ik denk met voorgenoemde componenten dat het wel moet kunnen om 24 tot 48 sporen full te gebruiken .
Enfin dat denk ik toch ?

4AC, heb je misschien nog een ander voorstel ??

Budget of prijs van een systeem maakt mij niet uit ( contracten zijn getekent voor de opdracht ) dus er komt een ferm euroka aan autersrechten terug.

Belangrijkste is dat het dagelijks moet werken , zonder problemen ...

sis

----------


## 4AC

> Het moederbord is een Intel Q45 
> 
> Ik werk voorlopig met deze laptop shoplifetronics - toshiba portable computer p200-19c
> 
> Dit gaat prima zolang er niet teveel plugin effecten en synth's gebruikt worden.
> Voor gewone audio-opnames tot 16 sporen geen enkel probleem en geen enkele dropout gehad .
> 
> Je ziet dus ook op de CPU meters in sonar dat de 2 core's afhankelijk van elkaar werken .
> 
> ...



Je voorgestelde systeem ziet er an sich goed uit.
Voor een paar eurootjes meer ben je echter van die onboard-intel GPU af. Deze is namelijk alleen geschikt voor internet/office/basis toepassingen. Daarom zou ik kiezen voor een betere interne videokaart. Hierdoor is je systeem ook wat meer in balans. Je combineert momenteel een low-budget onboard videokaart met een high-end CPU... Vergelijk het met Funktion One toppen en een Dap MC bas. :Stick Out Tongue: 

Maar ik herhaal mijn vraag, om welke componenten gaat het precies? Merk? Model?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## sis

Teun , is de videokaart belangrijk om met sonar te draaien ?
Merken en types weet ik niet, staat niet vermeld.
Wel weet ik dat mijn computerdealer altijd goede merken gebruikt, dus ik ga ervan uit dat dit nu ook het geval is . 

Enig probleem is , ik ken niks van computers, ben muzikant en da's al zwaar genoeg  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Alvast iedereen bedankt voor de support.

sis

----------


## 4AC

[FONT=Verdana]



> Teun , is de videokaart belangrijk om met sonar te draaien ?
> Merken en types weet ik niet, staat niet vermeld.
> Wel weet ik dat mijn computerdealer altijd goede merken gebruikt, dus ik ga ervan uit dat dit nu ook het geval is . 
> 
> Enig probleem is , ik ken niks van computers, ben muzikant en da's al zwaar genoeg 
> 
> Alvast iedereen bedankt voor de support.
> 
> sis



De videokaart is verantwoordelijk voor alle grafische taken. Om een programma als Sonar soepel te laten draaien is een goede videokaart van belang. Ik zeg niet dat Sonar niet gaat werken met de onboard videokaart, ik probeer te zeggen dat je voor 33[/FONT]     [FONT=Verdana] , 39 ,  39 ,  45 ,  45 euro al een duidelijk verschil gaat merken. Ik heb even wat kaarten op gezocht van één merk, er is uiteraard nog veel meer keuze maar dat laat ik maar over aan jouw dealer... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): [/FONT][FONT=Verdana]

Betreffende die specs, dat word dan maar blind vertrouwen op je dealer. En euhh... ik heb even op internet een configuratie gemaakt... en ik ben bang dat je een belachelijk dure dealer hebt! Voor rond de 1000 euro zit je tegenwoordig al bij een Intel Core i7 systeem. (i7 is de nieuwste processorserie, quad core's en idioot snel)

[/FONT]

----------


## laserguy

Die videokaart die voorzien was, een GMA4500 is MEER dan krachtig genoeg voor de grafische dingen van Sonar. Zelfs een AutoCAD rendering draait daar al vlot op! Ik ben geen fan van onboard grafische chipsets maar met de 4500 kan ik leven.
Wat betreft die processorsnelheid: dat beetje meer snelheid voor de 8500 kost idd al 26 Euro meer dan die andere en akkoord je merkt dat niet bij dagelijks werken TOTDAT je bij de ene net al een hikje in je geluid hebt en het bij de andere alles nog goed draait. Het blijft digitaal hé!
Die theorie van die RAID's is allemaal heel leuk maar de praktijk wijst duidelijk anders uit. Dus ga je voor theorie, kies dan gewoon voor RAID. Ga je voor prakijk: gebruik dan geen RAID maar twee aparte HD's: een kleine voor XP en programma's en een grote voor de DATA. Ik ben WEL akkoord met het RAID verhaal als je een professionele RAID kaart steekt met eigen cache en ZELFSTANDIGE controller (dus geen High Point rommel e.d. wat eigenlijk nog altijd voor een stuk softwarematig aangestuurd wordt)... alleen kosten deze kaarten ongeveer dubbel zoveel als een moederbord...

----------


## sis

Ok jongens bedankt, ik heb, denk ik voldoende informatie.
Volgende week ga ik terug naar mijn dealer, even bekijken of het anders kan .
Wat betreft een dure dealer , daar ben ik het mee eens .
Maar het is wel zo, als ik een probleem heb staat hij binnen het uur aan mijn deur om het op te lossen of eventueel een onderdeel te vervangen, hij heeft dus nl alles op stock.
En ik moet nu binnenkort volop gaan componeren , dus wat mijn dealer betreft en het feit dat het systeem dagelijks +/- 12 tot 14 uur zal draaien kan ik gerust op mijn 2 oren slapen als er iets mis gaat.
Dus wat de service betreft betaal ik graag iets meer, in mijn geval dan ...
sis

----------


## 4AC

> Die videokaart die voorzien was, een GMA4500 is MEER dan krachtig genoeg voor de grafische dingen van Sonar. Zelfs een AutoCAD rendering draait daar al vlot op! Ik ben geen fan van onboard grafische chipsets maar met de 4500 kan ik leven.
> Wat betreft die processorsnelheid: dat beetje meer snelheid voor de 8500 kost idd al 26 Euro meer dan die andere en akkoord je merkt dat niet bij dagelijks werken TOTDAT je bij de ene net al een hikje in je geluid hebt en het bij de andere alles nog goed draait. Het blijft digitaal hé!
> Die theorie van die RAID's is allemaal heel leuk maar de praktijk wijst duidelijk anders uit. Dus ga je voor theorie, kies dan gewoon voor RAID. Ga je voor prakijk: gebruik dan geen RAID maar twee aparte HD's: een kleine voor XP en programma's en een grote voor de DATA. Ik ben WEL akkoord met het RAID verhaal als je een professionele RAID kaart steekt met eigen cache en ZELFSTANDIGE controller (dus geen High Point rommel e.d. wat eigenlijk nog altijd voor een stuk softwarematig aangestuurd wordt)... alleen kosten deze kaarten ongeveer dubbel zoveel als een moederbord...



Toevallig GENOEG heb ik ZOJUIST mijn ONBOARD gpu vervangen voor een NVIDIA FX 5200. En ZELFS dan merk ik DUIDELIJK verschil.

Een verschil, zo groot, als CAPSLOCK AAN, en capslock uit. (nouja, een iets minder groot verschil. Maar je merkt het écht wel)





> Ok jongens bedankt, ik heb, denk ik voldoende informatie.
> Volgende week ga ik terug naar mijn dealer, even bekijken of het anders kan .
> Wat betreft een dure dealer , daar ben ik het mee eens .
> Maar het is wel zo, als ik een probleem heb staat hij binnen het uur aan mijn deur om het op te lossen of eventueel een onderdeel te vervangen, hij heeft dus nl alles op stock.
> En ik moet nu binnenkort volop gaan componeren , dus wat mijn dealer betreft en het feit dat het systeem dagelijks +/- 12 tot 14 uur zal draaien kan ik gerust op mijn 2 oren slapen als er iets mis gaat.
> Dus wat de service betreft betaal ik graag iets meer, in mijn geval dan ...
> sis



Dat lijkt me een goede reden om bij de dealer te blijven. Veel succes!

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## sis

In verband met de videokaart kreeg ik vannacht deze kaarten ( eventueeel ) via mail binnen van mijn dealer .
Dus ik kan kiezen . welke neem ik ???
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana] 
1024 Mb DDR3 nVIDIA N9800GT, 2xDVI, TV-out, dual VGA, HDTV, LowNoise, SLI, DirectX 10.0 (PCI-E)

of
[/FONT][/FONT] 
512 Mb DDR3 nVIDIA N9800GTX+, 2xDVI, TV-out, dual VGA, HDMI, HDTV, HDCP, LowNoise, SLI, DirectX 10.0 (PCI-E)

sis

----------


## laserguy

Maakt niet uit je hebt dit ECHT niet nodig!
Als je per se een aparte videokaart wil neem er dan eentje met passieve koeling: die kleine ventilatortjes op de videokaart beginnen vroeg of zeker-niet-laat herrie te maken. Elke klant die bij mij een PC koopt voor muziek- en videobewerking moet een stille PC hebben dus een stille kast en liefst geen koeler op de videokaart.



@4AC: ik zei dat ik met een GMA4500 kan leven, dus zeker NIET met alle onboards. Aan de kaart die je er nu inplugt te zien heb jij duidelijk geen moederbord met een 4500 GPU. In dat geval heb je gelijk. Maar ik heb ondertussen toch al een aantal klanten op een 4500 GPU draaien en het is de eerste onboard in mijn leven waar ik tevreden over ben.

----------


## 4AC

Het is inderdaad geen vereiste. Máár, je computer zal zeker sneller en soepeler lopen met één dezer videokaarten. Daarnaast is dit met het oog op de toekomst slimmer. Bestanden worden alsmaar groter, software zwaarder... kortom: je kunt beter iets over-done investeren en er dan langer plezier van hebben. Ten slotte neemt de videokaart processen van de CPU over, en met een goede videokaart heb je dus meer ruimte voor de toekomst.

Wat is precies de meerprijs voor deze videokaarten? Het hangt natuurlijk van de meerprijs af of het wel zo'n slimme investering is.

Betreffende die actief/passieve koeling... Een passief gekoelde videokaart vereist een computerkast met een goede airflow, en dus voldoende fan's in de kast zelf. Als de fan op de videokaart geluid begint te maken is dit puur een kwestie van slecht onderhoud. Een pc zuigt natuurlijk bakken met stof aan en dat gaat in de fan zitten. En net als bij een pa-versterker is het gewoon aan te raden om je spullen schoon te houden en goed te onderhouden wil je er zo lang mogelijk gebruik van kunnen maken.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## laserguy

> Ten slotte neemt de videokaart processen van de CPU over, en met een goede videokaart heb je dus meer ruimte voor de toekomst.



Er is nog geen enkel GELUIDSprogramma dat dat doet! Ze zijn er mee bezig maar het heeft nu nog geen zin om te investeren daarin. Het is dus nu slimmer er nog niet in te investeren en misschien binnen een half jaar eens te kijken. Dan heb je meteen misschien iets dat beter werkt en zeker minder kost. Dat je computer sneller zal lopen met een losse kaart is gewoon onzin van de bovenste plank. Jij kent duidelijk de 4500 van Intel dus nog niet.





> Als de fan op de videokaart geluid begint te maken is dit puur een kwestie van slecht onderhoud.



Ook dit is onzin van de bovenste plank: die ventilatortjes zijn meestal kleine dingen die op vrij hoog toerental draaien en daardoor vroegtijdig verslijten. Ook het feit dat je meer fans nodig hebt is dikke zever: een verstandige airflow en een grote, traag draaiende ventilator is meer dan genoeg voor een GEMIDDELDE 3D-kaart (deze met een prijsniveau van ongeveer 120 Euro zeg maar). Dit is dus duidelijk NIET vergelijken met de situatie in een P.A. versterker want die fabrikanten gebruiken ten eerste grotere ventilatoren én van beter fabrikaat zodat die absoluut veel minder vlug verslijten!

----------


## sis

Gisteren had mijn dealer een systeem klaar staan waar ik sonar 8 producer op heb geinstalleerd ( testje dus ):

Intel Q45 Moederbord
[FONT=Arial]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]Intel Core 2 Duo processor E8500 (3,16 Ghz, 6 Mb cache, FSB 1333 - LGA775, VT technology) CORE 2 DUO[/FONT]

*[FONT=Verdana]8GB [/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana]DDRAM2 kingston - Harde schijf 500 *GB* [/FONT][FONT=Verdana]SATA2 (3,0 Gps) 7200rpm western digital[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Video: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500 shared + DVI-I + Vrije PCI-x poort[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Windows'VISTA HOME PREMIUM NL OEM[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]DVD-Rewriter Dual Layer DVD+R / DVD-R / DVD+RW / DVD-RW SATA Lightscribe[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Alles werkte perfect , zelfs met 32 sporen, veel synth's en effect gebruik,[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]geen tikken , geen vertragingen , gewoon zoals het moet, prima dus. [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Ik heb een mailtje gestuurd naar cakewalk om te vragen of de sonar ook met een Quad werkt.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Indien dit het geval is komt er een : [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Intel Core 2 Quad processor Q9550 (2.83 Ghz, 12 Mb cache, FSB 1333 - LGA775, VT technology) CORE 2 QUAD[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Dus dit systeem is ruim voldoende , ook de videokaart werkt perfect, dus een extra investering is overbodig en absoluut niet nodig . [/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT]
sis

----------


## laserguy

Ik hoop dat je Vista Home Premium *64 Bit* bedoelt?
Met de gewone versie heb je namelijk NIKS aan die 8 Gb (je kunt er dan slechts ongeveer 3.5 Gb van gebruiken)...

----------


## sis

> Ik hoop dat je Vista Home Premium *64 Bit* bedoelt?
> Met de gewone versie heb je namelijk NIKS aan die 8 Gb (je kunt er dan slechts ongeveer 3.5 Gb van gebruiken)...



Ja, sorry, inderdaad, een vergissing van mij.
Maar het werkt fantastisch.
Ondertussen heb ik ook bevestiging gekregen van cakewalk USA dat deze configuratie perfect is om SONAR 8 eens ferm te misbruiken  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel.
Er werd mij ook aangeraden om een Quad te gebruiken.
Het wordt dus een Quad, alle kernen wordt door sonar 8 gebruikt  : 
Intel Core 2 Quad processor Q9550 (2.83 Ghz, 12 Mb cache, FSB 1333 - LGA775, VT technology) CORE 2 QUAD

Nog even over de interfaces die ik gebruikt , dat zijn dus de nieuwe cakewalkjes :
USB audio interface UA-1G 
USB MIDI-interface UM-2 G
Deze werken beiden prima.

Iedereen bedankt voor de adviezen en de hulp bij het kiezen van het systeem en configuraties
sis

----------


## JeroenVDV

Sonar 7 had wel redelijk flinke problemen om de verschillende processor-streams sync te laten lopen (en daarom echt vaak rare dingen zodra je multi-core ondersteuning inschakelde). Weet dus niet hoe dat op Sonar 8 is (want tussen "multicore ondersteunen" en "goed multicore werken" zit een heeeeeeeeeeele grote stap...).

----------


## sis

> Sonar 7 had wel redelijk flinke problemen om de verschillende processor-streams sync te laten lopen (en daarom echt vaak rare dingen zodra je multi-core ondersteuning inschakelde). Weet dus niet hoe dat op Sonar 8 is (want tussen "multicore ondersteunen" en "goed multicore werken" zit een heeeeeeeeeeele grote stap...).



Klopt als een klus bus 
Maar de sonar producer draait hier nu op een I7 , awel dit is geweldig , gaat als een trein met 4 G RAM en toch maar op vista 32 bits , 64 heeft geen enkele meerwaarde ....
Enfin, ik ben nu aan het componeren voor Noord- Africa  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

> Enfin, ik ben nu aan het componeren voor Noord- Africa



Ik vond je al stil de laatste tijd. :Stick Out Tongue: 
Blij om te horen dat je systeem draait als een trein. ( in zoverre een trein draait )

Groeten Jasper

----------


## sis

Yep, we zijn nog eens terug.
Ik heb plannen om een laptop aan te schaffen met een intel I-7 erin.
Die schijnen dus te bestaan ????
Iemand een idee of dit ( I-7 ) echt goed werkt met een laptop.
Ik werk nu met sonar 8.5 producer plus een halve wereldbol plug-ins  :Big Grin: 
Ook de sonar V-studio 700 komt eraan.
Werkt daar al iemand mee ??
sis

----------


## 4AC

Is dit opschepperij of een echte vraag?

Tuurlijk werkt dit. Goed zelfs. Het is niet voor niets de snelste mobiele processorreeks momenteel verkrijgbaar...

Kun je misschien iets meer vertellen over het model dat je uitgezocht hebt? De aanschaf nog even uitstellen kan misschien verstandig zijn, als je bekijkt dat de meeste i7 modellen nog uitgebracht moeten worden op laptopgebied.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## sis

> Is dit opschepperij of een echte vraag?
> 
> Tuurlijk werkt dit. Goed zelfs. Het is niet voor niets de snelste mobiele processorreeks momenteel verkrijgbaar...
> 
> Kun je misschien iets meer vertellen over het model dat je uitgezocht hebt? De aanschaf nog even uitstellen kan misschien verstandig zijn, als je bekijkt dat de meeste i7 modellen nog uitgebracht moeten worden op laptopgebied.
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Dit is een echte vraag.
Omdat ik mij afvraag of de I-7 wel voldoende gekoelt kan worden in een laptop .
Een merk heb ik nog niet in gedachte
sis

----------


## laserguy

Daar was ik ook al bang voor maar dat blijkt dus mee te vallen volgens de eerste testverslagen.

----------


## sis

De kogel is door de kerk .
Ik heb een Toshiba Qosmio X500-10T gekocht ( heb hem nog niet )

Test: Toshiba Qosmio X500-10T | Hardware.Info Nederland

Nu ben ik redelijk veel de baan op en dit lijkt mij toch een serieuze laptop en hopelijk een goede keuze .
Deze gaat draaien met Sonar 8.5 producer 
Nu nog een interface .
Ik dacht aan een UA-25EXCW 

http://www.rolandce.com/products/pro...language_id=NL

Heeft al iemand ervaring met deze interface en is dit een goede keuze ?

BTW de cackwalk V-Studio 700 komt er ook aan voor thuis , is besteld. 

Greetz
sis

----------

